# Ruixing carburetor Kit



## reaglebeagle (Apr 21, 2010)

I am working on a Ryobi weedeater and it has a Ruixing caburetor on it. I am having a hard time finding a carburetor kit for it. Does anyone know where I can find a kit for this type of carburetor?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Never heard of that brand of carburetor. What is the model number of the Ryobi trimmer your working on. Carburetor may not be serviceable, or could be something that has to come from MTD or whoever made the unit.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

You might try their web site and ask the contact for dealers. Have a good one. Geo

http://ruixingcarb.en.alibaba.com/aboutus.html


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

geogrubb said:


> You might try their web site and ask the contact for dealers. Have a good one. Geo
> 
> http://ruixingcarb.en.alibaba.com/aboutus.html


Wow, I think I may have run across some of these before, but I have never seen this brand stamped into any castings. Looking at the pictures of their product line, they all look pretty much like Walbro Tillotson and Zama clones. If parts are available, I bet you will have to go through the OEM supplier for Ryobi.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Looking at their website, it looks like they make clone carburetors to fit older Briggs engines also. The even show some of the updraft carburetors that were used on older Horizontal engines.


----------



## reaglebeagle (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks like a Walbro clone. I don't see a model number on the carburetor anywhere. I will try and contact Ryobi to see if I can get something from them. I will keep you posted.


----------

